# Dinner Cruise on Dubai Creek



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi
Well I missed the 6am camel racing (only arrived "home" in al ain at 2.30am!), so our next thought is we would like to go on a dinner cruise down dubai creek.

I have googled "dubai dinner cruise", and there seems to be a lot of providers (a few with websites which don't work), is it worth just turning up tomorrow night and choosing the best boat/most reasonable price or can someone recommend one?

Any hints and tips would be most appreciated.

Thanks
mgb


----------



## Orchid (Nov 28, 2008)

I've been on the Radisson boat a few times, food is always good. Watch them all from the office window, plenty to choose from. Enjoy.


----------



## macca_24 (Apr 14, 2008)

We picked one and rang their number from the Dubai Explorer that was back in May


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Thanks mgb, I didnt know this was offered. Will deff be takin the family for dinner asap. Thanks


----------

